# Floyd Rose Piezo Saddles (Pics)



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 12, 2007)

I've been kicking around the concept of a custom guitar for awhile now. As you all know, I'm a die-hard piezo/magnetic user, but lately, I've been thinking about possibly going with the Line 6 Variax guts instead of a typical piezo preamp. I've seen this idea before, and it's gotten a little more steam - people transpose the 'guts', or electronics, into another guitar, typically with already existing magnetic pickups. Not only do the Variax acoustic models sound way, way better than a straight piezo signal (I have to use a Magicstomp to get authenticity, for example, in my acoustic tone), they also give you the optiosn of lots of other great guitar/instrument sounds. Even better if I went with actives for my magnetic pickups - all the bases are covered.

Great idea. So, while researching this some more, I come across Jeff Miller's website. He's the first guy to ever really do this (or at least the first to ever really publicly make an impression), but I haven't looked at his site in quite awhile. Well, turns out he decided to make a PRS style guitar (from scratch, and fucking gorgeous, to boot), and put the Variax guts into it... only, *with a Floyd*. 

He was originally going to use an Ibanez Double Edge bridge, but lo and behold, halfway through, he decides to go OFR, and he uses GRAPHTECH GHOST FLOYD SADDLES.

See for yourself, and enjoy. It's a great idea, and I'll likely do something similar (only with a 7) someday.


Guitarist Jeff Miller - Guitar Mods


There's great audio of the Variax in action on his site, too.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 12, 2007)

What's the with different bolts for the 2 E strings?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 12, 2007)

Not my guitar. Who knows? 

And pretty irrelevant, as well.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh awesome! I didn't realize that the Ghost system from Graphtech was availble for an OFR.  Son of a biznatch, if I had I would have spec'ed out my Sherman with those too!  Do you have to call them to order that?  It isn't on their website yet.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 12, 2007)

Again...  Who knows?

But this is proof they exist. I say we mass e-mailbomb them, and show them these pics.


1 fucking Carvin, with piezo Floyd, coming up!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 12, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Oh awesome! I didn't realize that the Ghost system from Graphtech was availble for an OFR.



I don't see it on their website or their webstore. Maybe it's special order from Graphtech?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 12, 2007)

Definitely click the link, d00ds.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 12, 2007)

But I'm a stubborn mule.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 12, 2007)

LOL Boober I looked through the picstory he did on that build but he doesn't say how he got them. I could always ask him though. I have spoken with Jeff in the past, he's a very cool guy and I'm sure he would help us find out how to score those for ourselves!  I'm thinking maybe piezo on the Sherman instead of the Carvin since my Carvin is fixed bridge and those saddles are already out.  I'll have to see if it's too late for my Sherman build, but if it isn't I'll contact Graphtech and see if I can get a 7 set.  I'd really like to try them out on an OFR.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Dec 12, 2007)

that thing sounds *fantastic*. I just wish he wouldn't have stained it blue and all that. That bluesy/bluegrassy whatever the hell that shit is he's doing clean with the sustainer is great too. Dude. If you get something like this, you may just have the coolest guitar ever.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 12, 2007)

I did click the link. Doesn't change the fact it's not on Graphtech's site yet  Looks nice though, nice guitar, nice top.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 12, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I did click the link. Doesn't change the fact it's not on Graphtech's site yet  Looks nice though, nice guitar, nice top.



I wasn't correcting you, Slap nuts.  I was just making sure you guys got to see the whole deal.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 12, 2007)

Slap nuts? Sounds hawt


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 12, 2007)

Hawt as piezo saddles on a Floyd Rose!


----------



## arnoroth661 (Dec 12, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Hawt as piezo saddles on a Floyd Rose!



Very cool.


----------



## Krunch (Dec 12, 2007)

I've contacted Graphtech about that same guitar before asking about the floyd. They told me (about 4 months ago) that that bridge was one of the few prototypes for the Floyd/Graphtech bridge. They said they were still developing it and it's not available at this time. They indicated that it would be available sometime in 2008 or so. But I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 12, 2007)

No surprise. I've talked to Dave (The prez) a few time smyself, at I was told they would debut at NAMM... 2007! 


Still waiting.

The whole issue and reason for posting, is, however, that A) these things exist, B) they do work, C) people have gotten them, and D) they work for other applications besides just basic piezo.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 12, 2007)

How does the Graphtech Ghost system work for 7's? I thought I saw it discussed before but wasn't sure how the extra saddle worked with the system?  Any help Boober or anyone else? I'm going to try calling them to see if there is any news on this and if nothing else, I will stop by their booth at NAMM and ask in person.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 12, 2007)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...lized-ghost-saddles-work-both-midi-piezo.html


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks Simon.  I guess I should ask more accurately, if I'm only using the ghost system for piezo and not MIDI, do I need to buy two of those preamps or will a 7-string set work with only one preamp?  I'll probably call Graphtech to ask them a few questions later today!


----------



## Stitch (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm pretty sure they work with both.

Thats what I was questioning in the thread - there is obviously a 7in/2out ribbon, but how can that differentiate between the 7 signals for the MIDI at the end? 

MIDI sucks anyway. Just use the piezo.


----------



## supertruper1988 (Dec 12, 2007)

I asked Jeff about these an he received 1 of 10 beta sets.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 12, 2007)

Stitch said:


> I'm pretty sure they work with both.
> 
> Thats what I was questioning in the thread - there is obviously a 7in/2out ribbon, but how can that differentiate between the 7 signals for the MIDI at the end?
> 
> MIDI sucks anyway. Just use the piezo.



Haha yeah I'm a bit confused about it still.  I'm sure a call in to Graphtech will clear it up though.  I have no plans for installing MIDI on the Carvin nor the Sherman, but piezo on both would make Matt a very happy guy!  In your face Double-Edge tremolo system!  You're not the only piezo floyd on the block anymore!


----------



## darren (Dec 12, 2007)

I think the piezo Floyd saddles were also supposed to be at Winter NAMM in 2006... maybe even 2005. 

I know LGM showed Leviathan guitars at Winter NAMM 2005 that had GraphTech Floyd saddles, but i don't think they had the piezos quite figured out yet.

BTW, Jeff Miller's guitar is pretty freakin' killer. It's a real "kitchen sink" guitar... piezo? Check. MIDI? Check. Floyd? Check. Variax? Check. Sustainer? Check. I think the only other guitar that comes close is the Parker Adrian Belew signature model.

The guy has killer chops for playing AND building. The only thing i would have done different is i would have routed the control cavities before gluing the top on. That way, he could have made the back plates out of the body wood.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 12, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Haha yeah I'm a bit confused about it still.  I'm sure a call in to Graphtech will clear it up though.  I have no plans for installing MIDI on the Carvin nor the Sherman, but piezo on both would make Matt a very happy guy!  In your face Double-Edge tremolo system!  You're not the only piezo floyd on the block anymore!



I know for a fact the Ghost piezos / preamp work fine with seven strings because I have them in my KxK. Now if only they'd actually release these damn things for the Floyd... but then I'd need to buy another guitar


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 12, 2007)

This might be the coolest guitar-relating thing i've seen in a long time.


----------



## Ken (Dec 12, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> This might be the coolest guitar-relating thing i've seen in a long time.


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 12, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> This might be the coolest guitar-relating thing i've seen in a long time.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow and I thought Carvins had a lot of switches. 

That guitar is an insane do it all kind of guitar. If it was a seven this forum would go into a collective seizure.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 12, 2007)

Hmmmm anyone know if the Variax circuitry would work with seven (or eight ) piezo inputs?


----------



## Drew (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm guessing not, Steve, but you may be able to hotwire it like others have done for synth applixations by, say, routing the low B and high E or the high B and E to the same synth input...

That's pretty crazy, I couldn't help but chuckle listening to what sounded like a telecaster break into clean feedback. 

Also, I'm kinda tempted to grab a neck blank from Carvin and take a crack at a custom...


----------



## mnemonic (Dec 12, 2007)

whoa! thats the best looking prs i've ever seen, and its not even a prs! haha.

finish and body wood look amazing, and a floyd! yay!



JJ Rodriguez said:


> What's the with different bolts for the 2 E strings?



dot know if anyone alredy answered this (i skimmed the thread) but i installed graphtech string saver saddles on my friends floyd two days ago, and the bolts that came with the saddles were too wide.

the high E one didn't even fit in, and i didn't notice that the other ones were stuck until i tried to use the fine tuners, hahah.

put the stock bolts back in, and now it works great.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 12, 2007)

ALL of the bolts were too wide on the Graphtech saddles? Not just the high/low E?


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Dec 12, 2007)

Drew said:


> Also, I'm kinda tempted to grab a neck blank from Carvin and take a crack at a custom...


And seeing how long it's taking you to finish your album, we can expect that to take... oh, upwards of 25 years to finish perhaps?


----------



## mnemonic (Dec 12, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> ALL of the bolts were too wide on the Graphtech saddles? Not just the high/low E?



they all fit in except for the high E, but they stuck when i tried to use the fine tuners.

and its on an OFR on a schecter hellrasier FR if you were wondering the trem

<3 string saver sadles tho, they look mtlsfck and feel way nicer


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 12, 2007)

That guitar looks hot but after viewing his pictures I can't help but wonder if he has taken more than say 60-75% of the wood out of the body due to the variax/midi/piezo cavity on the back?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 12, 2007)

Drew said:


> I'm guessing not, Steve, but you may be able to hotwire it like others have done for synth applixations by, say, routing the low B and high E or the high B and E to the same synth input...


That's what I'm thinking.

Matt - there are no issues using the Graphtech system for 7's. It works fine, as Steve and Dendro can attest. WIth MIDI, there are some quibbles, liek in Drew's post, although it can be 'hotwired' to work.

But for just general piezo, nope. All is well.


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 13, 2007)

holy hot buttered bloody sex batman!
that guitar is sexy.
and PIEZO FLOYD SADDLES!!! DO WANT!!!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 14, 2007)

Drew: Thanks, sort of what I figured. It's too damn many knobs anyways 

I just got off the phone with Graphtech, I know we've all heard this before, but according to the rep I talked to they're supposed to be debuting the OFR Ghost saddles at NAMM and shipping them around February 15th.

It's premature, but what the hell


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 14, 2007)

Did they say what year?


----------



## technomancer (Dec 14, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Did they say what year?



He said "next month for NAMM"


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 14, 2007)

are you sure he said _next_ month, not just _a_ month?


----------



## technomancer (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey I'm not holding my breath either, just relaying what they told me


----------



## Abhorred (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm crossing my fingers that it actually works out this time; though it's only really appealing to a relatively small niche, getting piezo Floyds out in the aftermarket is long overdue. 

Piezo + Floyd 7 =


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 14, 2007)

piezo pickups in general are a relatively small niche lol


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 14, 2007)

Um not to rain on the parade. But aren't seven string Floyds fairly scarce?


----------



## technomancer (Dec 14, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Um not to rain on the parade. But aren't seven string Floyds fairly scarce?



Not really. Guitar Parts Depot almost always has OFR 7s in stock, and if not you just have to wait for a bit and they get more in. Personally if I get a set they'll be going into a KxK and Rob doesn't seem concerned about sourcing one.

I'm far more concerned about whether or not the piezo saddles actually come out


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 14, 2007)

You know if Schecter puts the C7 Hellraiser FRR into production it would be about perfect to mod with the piezo saddles. It's already routed for three knobs and has a battery compartment for the EMGs.


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 14, 2007)

yeah and would gobble up more ofr's. piece of shit. 
lol i actually like the hellraiser, just hate the lack of ofr's. i want a piezo loaded one. sure there are fixed bridge piezos, but i just like the extra combined option, know what i mean?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 15, 2007)

I know EXACTLY what you mean. 

*plays RG2027*


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Dec 15, 2007)

Dammit, I have to buy a guitar with an OFR now.


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 15, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Not really. Guitar Parts Depot almost always has OFR 7s in stock, and if not you just have to wait for a bit and they get more in.



ive noticed this too. but then



technomancer said:


> Personally if I get a set they'll be going into a KxK and Rob doesn't seem concerned about sourcing one.


i thought rob wont agree to putting one in a kxk because he CANT source one? 



technomancer said:


> I'm far more concerned about whether or not the piezo saddles actually come out


agreed


----------



## 8string (Dec 16, 2007)

now if they could release a 7-string variax I'd be set....


----------



## technomancer (Dec 16, 2007)

ibznorange said:


> i thought rob wont agree to putting one in a kxk because he CANT source one?



He doesn't list them as an option because he was concerned about getting them in quantity. However he didn't seem worried about it on the quote he's preparing for me right now that we emailed about on Friday


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 16, 2007)

You're getting another KXK Steve? 

Share the wealth.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm actually debating between two... one that I can't really say anything about because it's a model that hasn't been announced and the other is a Vii-7:

- 25.5" scale 24 fret
- maple neck / mahogany wings
- tung oil neck finish
- blank ebony white bound board
- reversed inline seven headstock
- trans green quilt maple top w/ matching headstock
- abalone KxK headstock logo
- chrome OFR bridge / locking nut
- vol & 3 way pup selector
- push/pull vol for series/parallel of the neck pup
- Graphtech Ghost system w/ push/push dark control
- three way output mini switch

This body shape:







Or maybe the same specs but in an Sii-7 with my eye body inlay in abalone. I need to make up my mind, but I've got until after NAMM as I want to see if these floyd piezos actually come out


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 16, 2007)

That shape doesn't do it for me. So thankfully I am suffering no empathy GAS.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 16, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> That shape doesn't do it for me. So thankfully I am suffering no empathy GAS.



Funny thing is it did nothing for me when Dave first posted it, but it's sort of grown on me like a fungus 

Of course it could be an Sii-7 (same shape as my current one) with those specs as well. I'm still completely undecided at this point


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 16, 2007)

Actually if it was a Sii-7 I would be totally into it.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 16, 2007)

At this rate I'm going to need to rent a van for the next Ohio gathering


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 16, 2007)

technomancer said:


> At this rate I'm going to need to rent a van for the next Ohio gathering



All the better. I need someone to bring stuff to keep everyone from fondling my Loomis..


----------



## technomancer (Dec 16, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> All the better. I need someone to bring stuff to keep everyone from fondling my Loomis..


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm going to call them today. Perhaps I could convince them to bring a 7-string Ghost OFR set to NAMM so that I may purchase it and bring it back home with me for the Sherman... the more I think about it the more it would make that guitar absolutely perfect. I played with the L.R. Baggs piezo system in my Thorn over the weekend and forgot how much I like the sound of piezos in a good electric!  I'll report back if I get lucky!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 17, 2007)

Awesome Matt, keep us posted


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 17, 2007)

technomancer said:


> but it's sort of grown on me like a fungus



You just gotta hit it with the shampoo! 


Well I'm waiting for a call back from the guy who does manufacturing over at Graphtech. The dude I spoke with on the phone was very cool and when I mentioned I was going to be at NAMM he said depending on production they MIGHT be able to set me up with a set there but that's why I have to speak with the manufacturing guy.  The guy said the OFR piezo saddles are on special, SPECIAL order right now so I guess that means you have to be serious about it and pay up front (not an issue here ). Hopefully I can score a set of these badboys.  

They said the biggest problem with the OFR Piezo saddles was that the guys buying the saddles were not equipped to drill the holes through the thick metal of an OFR (and Mike has some killer equipment, not a weekend warrior builder! ) so the reason it got pushed back is because they are preparing to do.... wait for it..... OFR's WITH the piezo saddles already installed!!!  Now, he didn't say OFR 7's specifically but if there is enough demand maybe they could work that out since they buy stuff in bulk!  At least it's good news on that front.  

I anxiously await my callback from Graphtech!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 17, 2007)

Holy shit it's actually sounding like these mofos are coming out at long last 

Damn, now I REALLY need to decide which way I want to go for my next KxK order, or find a buyer for that kidney so I can order both 

Oh, get a price quote. Even if it's not for public distribution, PM me that bad boy


----------



## Drew (Dec 17, 2007)

If Graphtech does OFR7's without peizos as well, and their build quality is good enough, I might be kind of interested in checking one of those out...  


[action=Drew]has absolutely no interest in a peizo bridge.[/action]


----------



## technomancer (Dec 17, 2007)

More than likely they'd be buying bridges from Floyd Rose without saddles and retrofitting them like they do with the TonePros TOMs for their Superbridge


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 17, 2007)

Darn! Well it looks like they will HAVE a set for NAMM but it's going to be the "NAMM proto" set so it's not for sale, demo use only for Graphtech.  They DID tell me however that they SHOULD be available on the market by February 15th, so they're shooting for that street date.  I should have my set by late January or latest by the early February release date. 

The OFR piezo saddles are so new that they don't have a price for them yet but he said he thought it was going to be similar in price to their other 7-string sets (a little over $130ish IIRC) but just a bit more expensive as they're more labor-intensive than the standard Fender saddle is.  Fine with me, I'm just glad that I can have piezo saddles for my Sherman!!!  Steve, if you're grabbing one of these get your order in now as he said production could be slower than normal as they are very new and more difficult to make than their standard piezo saddles.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 17, 2007)

Awesome... now I just need to decide if that's what I want Rob to build me  Damn indecision


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 17, 2007)

so thats only a 2 month push back, not too bad. starting to believe it.
drew, their string saver floyds are amazing, i wish they made tusq ones


----------



## technomancer (Dec 17, 2007)

I wouldn't even consider it a push back at all. When they said December I automatically figured January NAMM since nobody releases anything in December, and something being announced at NAMM in January and shipping in February isn't out of the ordinary at all


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 17, 2007)

technomancer said:


> and something being announced at NAMM in January and shipping in February isn't out of the ordinary at all



It would be out of the ordinary 

NAMM = *N*ot *A*vailable. *M*aybe *M*ay.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 17, 2007)

and sadly accurate


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 17, 2007)

technomancer said:


> and sadly accurate



They said they will have a full set (6'ers ) at NAMM, so I'll make sure I get on them about my order so we'll see at least ONE 7 set in late January/February!  Mike is cool with the addition of the piezo saddles so this is a definite for me!  I'm just hoping the piezo doesn't delay the completion of my guitar too much...


----------



## technomancer (Dec 17, 2007)

Sweet! I still need to decide between the X guitar and the quilt top of doom... the money to do the deposit should be showing up this week so I need to see the quilt quote and make up my mind


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 17, 2007)

while youre there, ask about tusq floyd saddles for me


----------



## ToneUniverse (Dec 20, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Steve, if you're grabbing one of these get your order in now as he said production could be slower than normal as they are very new and more difficult to make than their standard piezo saddles.



Matt,
Are they then taking order for them now? Are you referring to the OFR7 or just the 6?


----------



## John Matrix (Dec 27, 2007)

Bump to save making a new thread.

This is interesting but any idea if the saddles will only fit the Official Floyd Rose? I'd be wanting to put them in a possible new Carvin 727 which I think still uses a licensed Floyd Rose and wouldn't quite fit an OFR if I wanted to drop one in there.

I guess I'd be best e-mailing Graphtech but I don't really want to until I actually have the money to buy one.

I'm also not sure if I should hedge my bets on these coming out soon as judging by the length of time they have been rumoured to be coming out I could end up with a guitar with no Piezo which I don't want.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 27, 2007)

hmm....

Getting a variax and transplanting it sounds very cool, I've been thinking about it for a while!


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 27, 2007)

isnt that a cool idea? i've only used variax's for short amounts of time at a time. could it handle the 7 though?


----------



## technomancer (Dec 28, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken the Variax doesn't support seven strings, but you could probably pull it off by wiring the inputs from the piezo saddles to the Variax for say the high E and the low B.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 28, 2007)

technomancer said:


> If I'm not mistaken the Variax doesn't support seven strings, but you could probably pull it off by wiring the inputs from the piezo saddles to the Variax for say the high E and the low B.



 Yep. It's the same trick to get MIDI to work.


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 28, 2007)

and that just assumes that you dont hit both at once? or what


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 28, 2007)

ibznorange said:


> and that just assumes that you dont hit both at once? or what



Pretty much. I think you just get garble otherwise, or maybe the first lead in to the "brain" from the piezo.


But for simulated tones, there might not be an issue at all. It's when you get in to pitch shifting that it's an issue, IIRC.


----------

